# Autotrail front mudflaps



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi,I own an Autotrail Mohican on a Mercedes chassis,and I have a problem with rain and mud splashing up and back onto the part of the body that sticks out after the doors.I have fitted mud flaps behind the front wheels ,but it has little effect.I have searched the internet and e-bay for bigger flaps,but nothing seems available for the front wheels (The mudflaps would have to protrude about 3-4 ins.from the wheelarch to stop anything)Does anybody else have this problem ,and what have you done to prevent it?  
Regards .
Backaxle.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have mud flaps on my Fiat based MH but like you they do not seem to make much of a differenc to the part that sticks out


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Sorry backaxle,

The dirt accumulation in that area irritates the devil out of me, and I always carry a litre of Autoglym Motorcycle cleaner to squirt over it.

I've learned to live with it.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I think anyone with a coachbuilt has the same problem. To be effective the front mudflaps would have to stick out so far they would look ridiculous. 

Its a case of live with it or buy an A class  

Trevor


----------



## backaxle (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies:.I have owned a few coachbuilts, but this one seems to suffer from this problem more than most.Perhaps because it is wider?or the weather has been worse this year?Anyway looks like it is just another thing I will have to live with.
Regards 
Backaxle


----------



## maxautotrail (Aug 21, 2007)

backaxle said:


> Hi,I own an Autotrail Mohican on a Mercedes chassis,and I have a problem with rain and mud splashing up and back onto the part of the body that sticks out after the doors.I have fitted mud flaps behind the front wheels ,but it has little effect.I have searched the internet and e-bay for bigger flaps,but nothing seems available for the front wheels (The mudflaps would have to protrude about 3-4 ins.from the wheelarch to stop anything)Does anybody else have this problem ,and what have you done to prevent it?
> Regards .
> Backaxle.


Hi

I have the same on my 07 Autotrail Cheyenne. Yes the bit that widens aft of the door does come in for all the road dirt. I too fitted the Fiat mudflaps but they don't seem to have made much difference. I remember sometime ago lorries were fitted with brush like fitments from the arch to the tyre to stop spray. Something like that may help, but may make the motorhome look a bit odd.

Keith


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I think there's a legal limit to how much something can protrude from the bodywork of a vehicle.

There are those "brush" style things that go round the wheel arch itself and hang down over the tyre that might reduce it a bit.

I once read that 80ltrs per minute comes off each wheel of a truck in heavy rain, so a van can't be far behind. Even 50l per wheel, per minute would mean the van gets quite a "shower" during a trip along the motorway.

My van looked like a grey "Frostie" by the time we got to Narbonne last month with the heavy rain/snow in the UK and the salt sheen from the roads in France. Thank God for jet washers!!


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

I have an Autosleeper Berkshire, one of the new County range based on the Mercedes chassis.The GPR body is extended into a step which runs under each side of the cab doors, great as a step up but it acts as a collector for mud flicked up by the front wheels. It would need mudflaps that stick out about 6 inches to stop it. 
Good idea but it doesn't really work in practice.
Brian


----------

